

The new Google Contacts: Bringing everyone together - Navarr
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-new-google-contacts-bringing.html

======
Navarr
One of the most notable things about this isn't even mentioned - and that is
that, perhaps, this is the start of Google rolling out their Material Design
principles to their existing properties.

Inbox uses MD heavily, but it was brand new and built from the ground up using
it. As far as I know, Contacts is the first piece of the website puzzle to
implement it after the fact.

EDIT: I completely forgot about Google Docs, Sheets, Drive, Account Settings,
Alerts and probably others all going Material too.

------
lkbm
The fact that Google Voice contacts were seemingly distinct from Google
Contacts has bothered me for a long time, and the fact that some contacts
weren't part of "My Contacts" has also been an oddity. I'm very happy to see
them moving more toward unifying all my contacts.

My remaining question is if it will now let me see which phone number or email
address is labeled as "home" v. "work" v. "defunct" in the autocomplete area.

~~~
lkbm
Actually, further investigation reveals that this update simply means I can't
view my contacts at all: "Se produjo un problema al cargar los contactos.
Vuelve a cargar la página e inténtalo nuevamente." ("There was problem loading
the contacts. Please reload and try again.")

Chrome 40.0.2214.115 on Windows 7. I'll try on Linux when I get home.

